# eVGA 780i FTW Error Codes :[



## lilkiduno (Nov 9, 2009)

OK well over the weekend i took my computer apart to clean all the componets with compressed air much like I do every month. So i have EVERYTHING nice and clean but now with everything hooked back up i get NO video post. The error codes I get off the display are 26 with a long beep and 7F. I have Done everything I can think of. I have triple check all my connections, I have reset the CMOS using the CMOS reset button (with the AC PSU turned off, and without my video cars and a single DIMM of RAM) I do not know what else to do. This computer is my relaxing agent (gaming).



The Specs on my PC are:

Intel Q6600

eVGA 780i FTW

4 GB (2x 2GB) Corsair Dominator Series 1066MHz RAM  
eVGA 9800GTX+ {dual SLi}

Western Digital Clavair Blue 640GB HDD

SAMSUNG WriteMaster DVD+/-R Burner

Corsair TX750W PSU

Antec 900 Gaming Case



Thank you in advance,
Douglas "lilkiduno" Chambers


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2009)

26 is Initializing onboard Clock Generator and Sensors
7F is Check POST error and display them and ask for user intervention

Is the long beep while 26 is displayed, or does the 26 go away and then there is a long beep?

Right after 26 is 2B, which is Initialize Video.

I wonder if it can't initialize the video card, and you are getting the beep because of that, and of course you can't see the post error message it is trying to show you once it gets to the 7F stage where it is supposed to show you the error on screen...

Either way, I would start with the video card.  Try with just one, try that one in the different slots, do the same with the other one if the first doesn't work.


----------

